# Slap With Reason



## Suze (Jul 20, 2009)

Slap the above person & tell us why


----------



## Suze (Jul 20, 2009)

slap myself because i started a new thread again


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 20, 2009)

slap you for posting twice.


----------



## Suze (Jul 20, 2009)

slap you for weird avatar


----------



## toni (Jul 20, 2009)

slap you for slapping Irishbard for having a weird avatar when your's is Werid Al


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jul 20, 2009)

Slap toni for mis-spelling the "Weird" in "Weird Al".


----------



## kayrae (Jul 20, 2009)

Slap Maxx for his sig quote even though I like that quoted Youtuber.


----------



## steely (Jul 20, 2009)

Slap Kayrae for not being able to choose between coats.


----------



## Suze (Jul 20, 2009)

slap steely cuz it feels soooo good


----------



## kayrae (Jul 20, 2009)

slaps Suze for having a 42 lb. shadow... your shadow's not eating enough


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 20, 2009)

Slaps Kayrae for being critical of my pal Suze. Also the fish in your avatar is too thin.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 20, 2009)

Slaps santaclear because you never change your avatar....

guilty of that myself...but Hey!..do what I say, not what I do


----------



## Suze (Jul 20, 2009)

slaps Rowan for being a traitor and having a skinny bitch in her avi.


----------



## comaseason (Jul 20, 2009)

slaps Suze, cause when she sits around the house she *really* sits around the house.

watch your mouth or I'll sit on you.


----------



## kayrae (Jul 20, 2009)

slaps comaseason... because it's time to wake up!!!!!!!


----------



## Suze (Jul 20, 2009)

slaps kayrae to stop the circle of avatar slaps


----------



## The Fez (Jul 20, 2009)

Slaps Suze because _she loves it_


----------



## steely (Jul 20, 2009)

Slaps Fez just cause I like to.....


----------



## Suze (Jul 20, 2009)

slaps steely for being... steely


----------



## steely (Jul 20, 2009)

slaps Suze for busting us


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 20, 2009)

slaps Steely for smirking


----------



## suebeehoney (Jul 20, 2009)

...slaps Tony because....well, because I haven't slapped anyone yet!!


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 20, 2009)

...slaps *suebeehoney* for slapping somebody


----------



## Paquito (Jul 21, 2009)

Slaps MatthewB for rolling his eyes.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 21, 2009)

Slaps Free2beme04 for using numbers as a substitute for words in their username.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 21, 2009)

Slaps JerseyGirl because shes from Jersey and they like that sort of thing


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 21, 2009)

Slap you for having both a creepy avatar and profile pic.


----------



## Suze (Jul 21, 2009)

slaps Littleghost for personal attack!11!!


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 21, 2009)

*slaps self*

Although have you seen it? : P


----------



## Suze (Jul 21, 2009)

slaps you for slapping yourself instead of slapping me blink


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 21, 2009)

Slaps you and then quickly slaps self for not following the rules.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 21, 2009)

Slaps you with my creepy avatar and profile pic just because i want to


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 21, 2009)

Slaps you because you have neither.


----------



## Suze (Jul 21, 2009)

slaps you because you LOVE confusing people ;D


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 21, 2009)

Slaps you because that's only partially true.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 21, 2009)

Slaps littleghost for slapping women!


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 21, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Slaps littleghost for slapping women!



I KNEW IT. I was just waiting for it... 

I'll tell you what I told that girl in second grade; if the girl starts it, all bets are off.

*slap*


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 21, 2009)

Slaps Littleghost for being slappy.


----------



## Suze (Jul 23, 2009)

slaps Facs, cause I haven't nearly slapped her enough.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 23, 2009)

Slaps Suze because she is fucking adorable.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 23, 2009)

Slaps FLW because I don't have any famous last words to say


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 23, 2009)

Slaps Khayes because he is crass and rough around the edges sometimes.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 23, 2009)

Slaps FLW for not getting to know the real Hayes even though what she said is very true


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 23, 2009)

Slaps Khayes for stealing my lunch.


----------



## Skaster (Jul 23, 2009)

Slaps Flw to watch her fat jiggle


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 23, 2009)

Slaps Skaster for stealing his idea


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 23, 2009)

Slaps Skaster for making me giggle.


----------



## Skaster (Jul 23, 2009)

slaps KHayes666 and Flw simultanuously because it's unfair to get slapped twice


----------



## steely (Jul 23, 2009)

Slaps Skaster because he's having too much fun.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 23, 2009)

slap Steely for being too damn cute!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 23, 2009)

Slaps Barb because she's about to eat a Slice of Yucky Papa Joe's Pizza...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 23, 2009)

SLap Tony, cause thats how they roll in NY


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 24, 2009)

Spanks BarbBBW ... cos she asked for it :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 24, 2009)

slaps T-Bear for spanking Barb instead of slapping her


----------



## Skaster (Jul 24, 2009)

slaps Flw to make her giggle, again


----------



## frankman (Jul 24, 2009)

slaps Skaster, cause slit hats and sta-pressed trousers are sooo 1980s.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 24, 2009)

Slaps Frank cuz I don't like his Cowboy hat


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 24, 2009)

Slaps Tony only bc I have too .hehehehe


----------



## Skaster (Jul 26, 2009)

Slaps EDA because I know she wouldn't mind sacrificing herself for this thread to continue.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 26, 2009)

Slaps Skaster because I don't think he minds it either!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 26, 2009)

slapping EDA cause she has the ass that needs to be slapped!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 26, 2009)

Slaps Barb because she has been a bad girl! LOL


----------



## steely (Jul 26, 2009)

Slaps EDA because she has the best avatar ever!


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 26, 2009)

Slaps *steely* to see if she's got nerves of... well, steel!


----------



## steely (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll slap you with my hands of steel, MatthewB!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 26, 2009)

Slapping Steely because there is another DIMS member I would LOVE to slap but can't!


bwahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

TJC


----------



## steely (Jul 27, 2009)

Slapping TJC for taking her frustrations out on me!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 27, 2009)

slapping Steely, cause she doesnt live closer to me so we can hang out!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 27, 2009)

Slaps Barb because she lives to far away!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 27, 2009)

slaps EDA cause i just really wanna touch her butt hehe


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 27, 2009)

LOL

Slaps Barb's butt because she keeps slapping mine!


----------



## Skaster (Jul 27, 2009)

Slaps EDA because others want to play, too


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 27, 2009)

*Slaps Skaster- but, I'm suddenly on the receiving end of a German Suplex.*


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 27, 2009)

Slaps Tony for having a superiority complex just because his post happens to be above mine.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 27, 2009)

Slaps Les for being an accomplished Artist ! 
Deep down Most IT Geeks are fustrated Artist


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 27, 2009)

Slaps tony cause his ass is sooooooo slappable (sorry Deb, i will slap yours too!!!)


----------



## Skaster (Jul 27, 2009)

slaps Tony, because he made me look up "German Suplex"


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 27, 2009)

Slaps Skaster cuz he didn't slap the Delicious and Gorgeous Di


----------



## toni (Jul 28, 2009)

Slaps Tony because he stole my name


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

slaps Toni, cause she lives in Newark,,...too scary!!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 28, 2009)

Slaps Barb because she lives in AZ, home of those monsoon frog thingys


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

slaps FTL, cause she is too good looking for her own good!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

Slaps Barb to get her to play with me! *Not in a naughty way! I know how you think woman!*


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

slaps EDA, cause she think s i am a perv


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

Slaps Barb because I know she is a perv and I don't mind!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 28, 2009)

Slaps EDA cuz she looks cute in her tank top


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

Slaps Tony because he has some sexy arms!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 28, 2009)

Slaps EDA because I have a girl crush on her.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 29, 2009)

Slaps FLW because she is awesome and has a girl crush on me.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 29, 2009)

slaps EDA for not being Bi


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL Sorry me likes the winkie!

Slaps Barb because I want too!:kiss2:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 29, 2009)

slaps EDA for having biggger bewbies than me!! LMFAO


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 29, 2009)

Slaps Barb for having smaller bewbies then me!
Come to find out as of Monday they are bigger then I thought!:doh:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 29, 2009)

slaps EDA for not being bi again and not sharing her bewbies with me!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 29, 2009)

Slaps Barb back to remind her I like winkies! LOL


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 29, 2009)

slaps EDA, for calling them winkies LMFAO


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 29, 2009)

slaps Barb for slappin me for calling them winkies! LOL I call ours a cookie..lol..Don't ask I don't know that's what I call it..


----------



## PhatChk (Jul 29, 2009)

Slaps EDA for having a sexy and cute avatar. lol


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 29, 2009)

Slaps Phatchk for looking cute wearing Eyeglasses (that is a Win-Win in my books)


----------



## Skaster (Jul 29, 2009)

slaps Golden Brown Tony Fresh because I presume this would be appropriate pimp behaviour


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 29, 2009)

slaps Skaster 'cos he mistakes him for someone else


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 29, 2009)

Slaps Santaclar for cause he is too smart for his good!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 29, 2009)

Slaps Barb cuz she's too damn Sexy for her own good


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 29, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> slaps Barb for slappin me for calling them winkies! LOL I call ours a cookie..lol..Don't ask I don't know that's what I call it..




I call ours a cookie too!


Slaps Tony to see if he can feel it through all his muscles!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 29, 2009)

Slaps FLW to watch her jiggle :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 29, 2009)

slaps Tony cause he has a *winkie* LMAO


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 29, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I call ours a cookie too!


LOL no way! I thought I was the only one!

Slaps tony to cop a feel..hehehe

Slaps Barb for jumpin in front of me!


----------



## Slamaga (Jul 30, 2009)

Slap EDA so she looks at me with an angry, but sexy gaze.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 30, 2009)

Slaps Slamaga and looks at him with an angry but sexy look..lol..


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 30, 2009)

slaps EDA for looking at Slamaga with a sexy gaze!! I know you cant help it cause that just the way you were made, but i am slapping you for it wirther way LOL


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> slaps EDA for looking at Slamaga with a sexy gaze!! I know you cant help it cause that just the way you were made, but i am slapping you for it wirther way LOL


Slaps Barb for making me break my sexy gaze! LOL


----------



## Slamaga (Jul 30, 2009)

Breaking both of EDA and BarbBBW for being jealous for no reasons. But find it really fun and sensual :happy:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 30, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> Breaking both of EDA and BarbBBW for being jealous for no reasons. But find it really fun and sensual :happy:



slaps Slamaga for thinking we were jealous hehehe


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 30, 2009)

Slaps Barb to watch her jiggle ( this is important scientific research on my end)


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 30, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Slaps Barb to watch her jiggle ( this is important scientific research on my end)



slaps Tony for not smacking me hard enough


----------



## Mathias (Jul 30, 2009)

Someone slap me please!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 30, 2009)

slaps Matt for not slapping me at all?!?! wtf Matt hehehhee


----------



## Mathias (Jul 30, 2009)

Ooh, Barb I like it rough! :wubu: Slaps Barb for not slapping ME sooner

Even thought Id never ever ever hit a woman in real life!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 30, 2009)

hahaha Slaps Matt for being fresh to Sandie be nice now brat hehehe


----------



## Mathias (Jul 30, 2009)

*Stamps foot* No I won't!  

*Hits Barb back*


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 31, 2009)

Slaps Matt cause he likes it too much.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 31, 2009)

Slaps Social because I know I'll get hit back. Cause I'm a bad bad boy!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 31, 2009)

Slaps Mathias for getting in the way of Slapping Di for Being Tall and Glamorous....


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Slaps Social because I know I'll get hit back. Cause I'm a bad bad boy!





tonynyc said:


> Slaps Di for Being Tall and Glamorous....



slaps Matt, cause he IS a naughty fresh boy!!
slap Tony for skipping Matt!!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 31, 2009)

Slaps Barb in the Butt for getting me confused :doh:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

heheheh
Slaps Tony for being so damn good looking!


----------



## Spanky (Jul 31, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> heheheh
> Slaps Tony for being so damn good looking!



Spanky slaps Barb or........Slappy spanks Barb. Whatever. 

Either way, I do not need no steenkin reason.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Spanky slaps Barb or........Slappy spanks Barb. Whatever.
> 
> Either way, I do not need no steenkin reason.



hahah you are a complete BRAT

Slaps SPanky cause he is happily married Humpppf


----------



## Mathias (Jul 31, 2009)

Slaps Barb because I'm still being bratty!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

slaps Matt for making me smile


----------



## Spanky (Jul 31, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> slaps Matt for making me smile



Slaps Barb for calling me a Brat, which in Wisconsin is pronounced brahhh-t, goes on a bun with mustard and washed down with a cold beer.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Slaps Barb for calling me a Brat, which in Wisconsin is pronounced brahhh-t, goes on a bun with mustard and washed down with a cold beer.



mmmmmmmmmmm yes please!!! with sauerkraut too though!! I am German ya know!!! lol

SLaps Spanky for making me hungry!


----------



## Spanky (Jul 31, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm yes please!!! with sauerkraut too though!! I am German ya know!!! lol
> 
> SLaps Spanky for making me hungry!



Slaps Barb for knowing that a Bratwurst ain't no run of the mill wiener or frankfurter.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Slaps Barb for knowing that a Bratwurst ain't no run of the mill wiener or frankfurter.



Slaps Spanky for saying "wiener" LOL


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 31, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Slaps Barb for knowing that a Bratwurst ain't no run of the mill wiener or frankfurter.


Slaps Spanky for making me want a brat!

Slaps barbs butt to make it grow..lol..


----------



## Spanky (Jul 31, 2009)

Slaps Barb and EDA BOTH for now making ME want a Brat. Mmmmmmmmmm brat on a bun with spicy brown mustard....mmmmmmm


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Slaps Spanky for making me want a brat!
> 
> Slaps barbs butt to make it grow..lol..


hahaha you are the best make sure it grows plumper though not wider  LOL



Spanky said:


> Slaps Barb and EDA BOTH for now making ME want a Brat. Mmmmmmmmmm brat on a bun with spicy brown mustard....mmmmmmm


slaps Spanky for forgetting the damn Kraut again!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 31, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Slaps Barb and EDA BOTH for now making ME want a Brat. Mmmmmmmmmm brat on a bun with spicy brown mustard....mmmmmmm


:eat2::eat2::eat2:
Slaps Spanky again for making me want one! SOunds sooooooooo gooooooooood right now!

Slaps Barbs butt again but to make it plumpy..lol..


----------



## Spanky (Jul 31, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hahaha you are the best make sure it grows plumper though not wider  LOL
> 
> 
> slaps Spanky for forgetting the damn Kraut again!



Slaps Barb to remind her that by self admission, SHE is indeed a Kraut.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 31, 2009)

Slaps Spanky for skippin me!


----------



## Spanky (Jul 31, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Slaps Spanky for skippin me!



Slaps Spanky for skipping EDA. I mean how could he do that?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Slaps Spanky for skipping EDA. I mean how could he do that?



slaps Spanky, cause I wanna HUG him and I cant 

****hehehe EDA****


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 31, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Slaps Spanky for skipping EDA. I mean how could he do that?


Yeah like I know! How can he! Slaps ya again for good measure! 



BarbBBW said:


> slaps Spanky, cause I wanna HUG him and I cant
> 
> ****hehehe EDA****


Slaps Barb bc she likes it!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

SLaps EDA for having such a nice plump rump!!:eat2:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 31, 2009)

Slaps Barb's rump..it might not be plump but it is a rump..lol..


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 31, 2009)

Slaps EDA to keep my pimp hand strong.


----------



## Skaster (Jul 31, 2009)

slaps Flw with a wobbly naked Bratwurst because she might be into foodplay :eat2:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

skaster get slapped for using a wobbly uncooked one instead of a nice dark brown BBQ one to slap FLW with ehhe


----------



## Skaster (Jul 31, 2009)

slaps Barb because she expects him to burn his hand on a hot sizzling Bratwurst from the BBQ grill


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

slaps Skaster for not knowing i expect men to obey me at all times!!:bow:


hehe j/k


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 31, 2009)

Slaps Barb to say good morning!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

SLaps EDA, to say Good Morning back


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 31, 2009)

Slaps Barb for a nice chat!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 31, 2009)

Slaps Barb because there was a fly on her. I guess this means you have to throw me over you lap and spank me now, right? :smitten:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 31, 2009)

Slaps Mathias to say good morning!


----------



## Skaster (Jul 31, 2009)

slaps EDA to say goodnight (considering the time differende)


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 31, 2009)

Slaps Skaster "Goodnight" or into Dreamland


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 31, 2009)

Slaps Tony for giving Barb too much attention and not giving me enough!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 31, 2009)

Slaps FLW for being a Gorgeous BBW Model and not giving me the time of day


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 31, 2009)

Slaps tonynyc, because of our mutual respect for awesome forearms


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

slaps DaddyOh for posting a sexy arm pic


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 31, 2009)

Slaps BarbBBW for making me blush :blush:


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 31, 2009)

Slaps Daddyoh07 (had to check before hand if he wasn't packing a Ninja sword or anything)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 31, 2009)

Slaps TonyNYC for the chance to feel his strong arms


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 31, 2009)

Slaps Greenie for not talking (also making sure she gets ready for "the Great Khali Kiss Cam")


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah baby....you found the secret....beat it out of me....

Slaps Tony to find out exactly what he's hitting me with....


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 31, 2009)

slaps GEF for making me laugh everyday with one of her post!!


----------



## Slamaga (Aug 1, 2009)

Slap BarbBBW because she was well placed by laughing so much...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2009)

I slap Slamaga in the hope of getting him to say dirty words to me in French.....:smitten:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 1, 2009)

Slap to GEF because I know she'd LOVE it!!! oxoxoxox


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 1, 2009)

Slaps TJC for being sweet & salty


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 1, 2009)

slaps Tony, for being a Giants Fan


----------



## Suze (Aug 1, 2009)

slaps barb, cause i confuse her bbw avatar for an elephant every time i look at it and that's annoying!


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 1, 2009)

Suze said:


> slaps barb, cause i confuse her bbw avatar for an elephant every time i look at it and that's annoying!



LMFAO!!! its all good 

Slaps Suze for making me spit my coffee out as I read her post!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 1, 2009)

Slaps Barb for spitting coffee and wasting food
(they are starving folks in other areas you know)


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 1, 2009)

slaps Tony, for accusing a fat chick of wasting food. Like I didnt suck it up off the CP desk?!??! :eat1: LOL


----------



## Slamaga (Aug 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I slap Slamaga in the hope of getting him to say dirty words to me in French.....:smitten:



Slapped GEF because she is relentless in her desire to hear me some dirty words in French... Slapped her again and saying Osti! 

Oh by the way, I looked at BarbBBW and say to myself : "Why not seeing that belly jiggle a little" and slapped her.


----------



## Isa (Aug 2, 2009)

Slapped Slamaga because he slapped two people!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 2, 2009)

I gave Isa a friendly slap on the back- because she always seems so nice


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 2, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> Slapped GEF because she is relentless in her desire to hear me some dirty words in French... Slapped her again and saying Osti!
> 
> Oh by the way, I looked at BarbBBW and say to myself : "Why not seeing that belly jiggle a little" and slapped her.



this makes me love you :wubu: heheehhe

Slaps GEF for being too damn sexy all the time


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 2, 2009)

Slaps Barb to say hello!


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 2, 2009)

slaps EDA to say hello back and tell her shes awesome!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 2, 2009)

slaps Barb to tell her she is awesome too!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 2, 2009)

Slaps EDA for having a wonderful avatar :wubu:- who the heck does she think she is


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 2, 2009)

slaps Tony, for slapping my EDA, she cant help that she is beautiful geesh men LOL


----------



## Mathias (Aug 2, 2009)

Slaps Barb to see her jiggle! :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 2, 2009)

Slaps Mathias for being up this late


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 2, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Slaps Barb to see her jiggle! :wubu:



mmmmmmmm love jiggling!!!hehhehe
Slaps Matt cause he loves to be spanked naughty boy!:blush:
\
slaps tony for jumping infront of me LOL


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 2, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> mmmmmmmm love jiggling!!!hehhehe
> Slaps Matt cause he loves to be spanked naughty boy!:blush:



Slaps Barb in the Butt for missing me


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 2, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Slaps Barb in the Butt for missing me



hahah i would never miss you Tony!! but thats ok slap my butt please LOL


Slaps Tony for not slapping my ass earlier!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 2, 2009)

slaps Barb for being Naughty!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 2, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> slaps Barb for being Naughty!



But I like it when Barb's naughty! *Slaps*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 2, 2009)

slaps Mathias for not knowing I like it when Barb is Naughty too!


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 2, 2009)

Mathias said:


> But I like it when Barb's naughty! *Slaps*





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> slaps Mathias for not knowing I like it when Barb is Naughty too!



slaps them both, cause I am always naughty hehehe


----------



## PhatChk (Aug 2, 2009)

Slaps Barb because she is always very very naughty. lol


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 2, 2009)

Slaps Phatchk for being AWOL - welcome back


----------



## Famouslastwords (Aug 2, 2009)

slaps Tony for being too sexy for his shirt.


----------



## Skaster (Aug 2, 2009)

roundhouse slaps Tony, because he'd appreciate some martial arts action


----------



## Skaster (Aug 2, 2009)

I slap Flw for squeezing in before me while I was typing


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 2, 2009)

Wary of Skasters Suplex but Slaps him anyway


----------



## Isa (Aug 2, 2009)

Slaps Tony so he'll explain what a suplex is (it's too late/early for google).


----------



## Skaster (Aug 2, 2009)

slaps Isa for being lazy


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 2, 2009)

Slaps Skaster because I just wanted too!


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 2, 2009)

slaps EDA because she so much fun!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 2, 2009)

Slaps Barb because she is to much fun!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 2, 2009)

Slaps EDA for hating fun...


*** shares Suplex Gif with Isa







gotta watch out for that Skaster guy - this is his signature move


----------



## Isa (Aug 2, 2009)

Slaps Tony in thanks for the gif while looking over my shoulder for Skaster.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 2, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Slaps EDA for hating fun...
> 
> 
> *** shares Suplex Gif with Isa
> ...


LOL I don't hate fun I was slappin her for fun!



Isa said:


> Slaps Tony in thanks for the gif while looking over my shoulder for Skaster.


Slaps Isa because she was distracted by Tony!


----------



## Skaster (Aug 3, 2009)

slaps EDA since everyone else doesn't seem to take on responsibility


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 3, 2009)

Slaps Skaster to say thank you for slappin me when no one did!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Aug 3, 2009)

slaps eda for hogging the covers last night- oh wait, that was in my dreams


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 3, 2009)

Slaps FLW for being asleep on the Slapfest


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 3, 2009)

slaps Tony, just cause i wanna


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 4, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> slaps eda for hogging the covers last night- oh wait, that was in my dreams


LOL Oh boy..Hey that wasn't your in dreams I did hog all the covers after you slapped me!


Slaps Barb because she makes me happy and I know she won't mind me smacking her!:kiss2:


----------



## Skaster (Aug 4, 2009)

slaps EDA because this has become my daily ritual


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 4, 2009)

Skaster said:


> slaps EDA because this has become my daily ritual



slaps Skaster, for forming OCD ( lol)


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 4, 2009)

Slaps Barb cause it's hot today


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 4, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Slaps Barb cause it's hot today



slaps Tony for slappin me when its HOT!! LOL 
Its 108 right now where I am and its 4:$5 pm UGH


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 4, 2009)

*slaps BarbBBW*
you have a cold snap


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 5, 2009)

*slaps Christopher for not getting his house painted fast enough*


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 5, 2009)

Slaps Greenie cuz she's "Sassy, Sweet, Funny and Fiesty"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 5, 2009)

slaps Tony to show him feisty.......


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3Ip0PW4K0c


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 5, 2009)

Slaps StarWitness for the funny clip


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 5, 2009)

slaps Tony for not taking more pics of his legs and posting them!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 5, 2009)

Skaster said:


> slaps EDA because this has become my daily ritual


 
LOL it is funny that it always seems to land on me when you have to slap someone..lol..

Slaps Barb so she will come and talk to me on Yahoo!:kiss2:


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 6, 2009)

Slaps EDA for having a YAHOO fest with Barb


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 6, 2009)

Slaps Tony because if he wanted he could join in!


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 6, 2009)

slaps EDA, for being busy watching TV instead of talking TO ME on Yahoo. lol


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 6, 2009)

Slaps Barb for starting the YAHOO FEST


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 6, 2009)

slaos Tony, for never joining my Yahoo fest


----------



## PhatChk (Aug 6, 2009)

Slaps, Barb because I am exited. I am going to meet her at NJ Bash.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 6, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> slaps EDA, for being busy watching TV instead of talking TO ME on Yahoo. lol


I am so sorry! I am on now and your off shopping!:doh:

Slaps PC because she gets to see Barb at the Bash..Heres to me getting the Nanny job and being able to go!


----------



## PhatChk (Aug 8, 2009)

Slaps EDA as a good luck charm so she gets the nanny job would like to meet her too. ^_^


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 8, 2009)

slaps Phtchk cause she is adorable!!


----------



## thejuicyone (Aug 8, 2009)

slaps Barb because i love dat assss.


----------



## Skaster (Aug 8, 2009)

slaps thejuicyone, so to distract from my obsession with slapping EDA


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 8, 2009)

slaps Skater for slapping EDa so much and not me LOL


----------



## Skaster (Aug 8, 2009)

slaps Barb to show he can change that


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 8, 2009)

haha slaps Skater for the nice show of attention!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 8, 2009)

Slaps Barb to get her attention


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 8, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Slaps Barb to get her attention



Slaps Tony hard, cause he should know he always has my attention!:wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 9, 2009)

Slaps Barb for the comment she said to me on Yahoo! Bad Girl! But I love you anyways!


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 9, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Slaps Barb for the comment she said to me on Yahoo! Bad Girl! But I love you anyways!



haha WHo me? neverrrr ,... I am a good girl 

slaps EDA for not sending me what i wanted LOL


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 9, 2009)

Slaps Barb for wanting me to send them too her!


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 9, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Slaps Barb for wanting me to send them too her!



**bends over** 
How am I not supposed to ask for it?!?! lol
I am only human woman!!

Slaps EDA for being to cute!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 9, 2009)

Slaps Barb for having way too much fun on Sunday


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 10, 2009)

Slaps Tony for slappin my Barb! HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Suze (Aug 11, 2009)

slaps you (and others) for totally "rainbowing" this thread


----------



## Skaster (Aug 11, 2009)

slaps Suze for lecturing us and spoiling our slapfest fun


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 11, 2009)

Skaster said:


> slaps Suze for lecturing us and spoiling our slapfest fun



slaps Skaster for being so far away.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 11, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> slaps Skaster for being so far away.



slaps myself for not being in bed...night all.


----------



## Skaster (Aug 11, 2009)

slaps SocialbFly to show her that slapping is not a matter of distance


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 11, 2009)

Slaps Skaster bc he is fun to slap..


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 11, 2009)

slaps EDA, for not using sunscreen!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 11, 2009)

Takes the Slap I know.. if I had some I would have put it on.. I am fine now! I am tan! LOL

Slaps Barb bc I would rather be in AZ right now!


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 11, 2009)

slaps EDA cause its fun lol


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 11, 2009)

Slaps Barb on her Butt! Because she got a pic out of me that I thought I would show noone! Shhhhh don't tell!


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 11, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Slaps Barb on her Butt! Because she got a pic out of me that I thought I would show noone! Shhhhh don't tell!



Slaps EDA, cause she should no I wont say anything LOL:kiss2:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 11, 2009)

Slaps Barb to say thank you!:kiss2:


----------



## mimosa (Aug 11, 2009)

*slaps EDA on the booty for being too darn cute....and pretty too! 



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Slaps Barb to say thank you!:kiss2:


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 11, 2009)

slaps Mimi because she's a sweety!   :happy: :bow:


----------



## mimosa (Aug 11, 2009)

You don't slap someone for being sweet! LOL. *slaps toad back* 



swamptoad said:


> slaps Mimi because she's a sweety!   :happy: :bow:


----------



## Suze (Aug 11, 2009)

slaps mims for being a hypocrite!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 11, 2009)

Suze said:


> slaps mims for being a hypocrite!



nah, not a hypocite ... she's a jokester and a groovy nerd!  hehehe 



slaps Suze 'cos its cooooooool to slap!


----------



## Suze (Aug 11, 2009)

slaps swamp for having a frog as his fav animal


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 11, 2009)

mimosa said:


> *slaps EDA on the booty for being too darn cute....and pretty too!


Thank Ya Babe Likewise!



Suze said:


> slaps swamp for having a frog as his fav animal


Slaps Suze for slapping me for being nice! LOL


----------



## Skaster (Aug 12, 2009)

Slaps EDA because ... hey, it's been quite some time


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 12, 2009)

Slaps Skaster cuz it's been awhile


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 12, 2009)

Slaps Tony because well because he likes to slow dance and so do I!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 13, 2009)

slaps EDA .. because ... i forgot why  :doh:


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 13, 2009)

slaps swamptoad because I am ever so slightly scared of toads ._.!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 13, 2009)

Slaps T-Bear for being part of the Biceps Brigade :happy:
(the man has got the guns and the tattoos)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 13, 2009)

I slapped Tony...hoping he would get angry and flex his muscles..... :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 13, 2009)

Instead of Flexing my muscles (Greenie would expect that ) I slap her with my Slide Rule :happy:

*Nerds Rule (Even Weightlifting Ones) *  :bow:


----------



## PhatChk (Aug 13, 2009)

Slaps Tony because he is always very nice to me. ^_^


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 13, 2009)

Slaps PhatChk with my slide rule (she gets to pick the spot) :wubu:


----------



## Skaster (Aug 14, 2009)

slaps Tony because he's been spoilt by girl-slaps


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 14, 2009)

Slaps Skaster while he's logged off (gotta be quick with this one) :happy:
** also grabbing two slide rules


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 14, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> slaps EDA .. because ... i forgot why  :doh:


You are a dork.. I know what it was.. You saw me and forgot all about what you wanted to slap me for..lol..jk

Slaps Tony for being such a sexy man!


----------



## Skaster (Aug 15, 2009)

I slap EDA yet again because ... I just can't help it


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 15, 2009)

Gives a Stealth Slap to Skaster while he's logged off again


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 15, 2009)

slaps Tony, for slapping people when they arent looking hehe


----------



## suebeehoney (Aug 15, 2009)

Slaps BarbBBW because she's just too cool for words!


----------



## PhatChk (Aug 16, 2009)

Slaps Suebeehoney because I agree with her ^_^


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 16, 2009)

slaps her cause I want her to MOVE to az already heheh


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 16, 2009)

Slaps Barb because why do you have to live in AZ!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Aug 16, 2009)

Slaps EDA because she jumped in and slapped Barb before I got to!!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 16, 2009)

Slaps MzDeeZyre for joining the Slapfest


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 16, 2009)

Slaps Tony for being such a sweetie!


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 16, 2009)

slaps EDA for being such a BABE!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 16, 2009)

Slaps Barb for being a strinker!


----------



## Skaster (Aug 16, 2009)

Whenever I log on in the morning to get back at Tony, EDA is standing in line.

Well ... I slap her becaus in this case I don't mind not having a choice


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 16, 2009)

Skaster said:


> Whenever I log on in the morning to get back at Tony, EDA is standing in line.
> 
> Well ... I slap her becaus in this case I don't mind not having a choice



*NYUK NYUK - Stealth Slap at Skaster Again *


----------



## Skaster (Aug 17, 2009)

slaps Tony for breaking the Dimensions database with his slide rule


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcomes Skaster with an afternoon Slap (he finally got me )


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 18, 2009)

slaps Tony while he sleeps cause I wanna


----------



## Isa (Aug 18, 2009)

Slaps Barb just because it's been a while since I've participated in slapfest.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 18, 2009)

Slaps Isa for not being more of a part of the slapfest!


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 18, 2009)

slaps EDA for not letting me know about the slapfest sooner


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 18, 2009)

Slaps MsBard bc she thought she knew about it!


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 18, 2009)

slaps EDA silly because msbard90 has not been on this site for weeks lol


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 18, 2009)

Slaps MsBard for not being on the site for weeks!


----------



## Skaster (Aug 18, 2009)

Now look who's there waiting for a good slap  ... Because ... ummmmhh ... my day wouldn't be the same without it, hehe.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 18, 2009)

Slaps Skaster bc I haven't gotten to slap him in a few days!


----------



## PhatChk (Aug 22, 2009)

Slaps EDA because I just know this you have gorgeous eyes. ^-^


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 22, 2009)

slaps her cause she has gorgeous eyes too!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 22, 2009)

Slaps Barb for having gorgeous eyes


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Aug 22, 2009)

Slapping Tony just because he's so darn slapable!!


----------



## Skaster (Aug 22, 2009)

slaps MzDeeZyre because she's a fairly new player and I haven't slepped her before


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 22, 2009)

I slapped Skaster because I love that screen name....


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 22, 2009)

Slaps Greenie for being Greenie


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 22, 2009)

I slapped Tony for giving away my cake!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 23, 2009)

Slaps Greenie while she's not looking


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 23, 2009)

slaps tony cause he is HOT


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 23, 2009)

Slaps Barb for being a sweetie and bringing me a break in the heat wave - yes I was hot


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 23, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Slaps Barb for being a sweetie and bringing me a break in the heat wave - yes I was hot



hahaha such a Brat!!
slaps Tony for loving them pear shapes and not me


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 23, 2009)

Gives Barb an extra Slap for being a Busty Sexy Babe


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 23, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Gives Barb an extra Slap for being a Busty Sexy Babe



hmm busty sexy babes get no where
its all in the the ass now a days!! LOL


Slaps Tony cause he is too kind and tries to make me feel better


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 28, 2009)

Slaps Barb bc I haven't slapped her in a while...


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 28, 2009)

Slaps EDA for being cute & cuddly


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 28, 2009)

Slaps Tony because he still hasn't had a birthday spanking.....


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 28, 2009)

slaps GEF for always having something interesting to say


----------



## Suze (Aug 28, 2009)

slaps barb for the opposite ;p


----------



## mossystate (Aug 28, 2009)

Um...because it's Suze?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 28, 2009)

*Gives Mossy an XTRA Big Welcoming Slap * :happy:

*Cannot Let a Golden Opportunity Pass *


----------



## mossystate (Aug 28, 2009)

Knees tony.....oh.....wrong thread. Damn! Does it anyway. :happy:

Ok, so I will also slap him. Fine!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 28, 2009)

slaps Mossy, just cause I always wanted too hehehhe


----------



## mossystate (Aug 28, 2009)

.........


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 28, 2009)

*Slaps Mossy Again - cuz we're slap buddies *

*The shy flower that she is- she tried to knee me- must have been an innocent mistake *


----------



## Skaster (Sep 1, 2009)

What's better than slapping Tony to show the world I'm back from a wee appendix operation and in grand from


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 1, 2009)

Gentley slaps Skaster bc she didn't know. Get better soon!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 1, 2009)

Gently Slaps EDA (she's a sweetie) :wubu: for gently slapping Skaster


----------



## BarbBBW (Sep 1, 2009)

Slaps Tony, cause I havent slapped anyone in awhile


----------



## Spanky (Sep 2, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Slaps Tony, cause I havent slapped anyone in awhile



Slaps Barb to make it jiggle. <tee hee>


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 2, 2009)

_Welcomes Spanks with a Pre-season NFL Slap _


----------



## BarbBBW (Sep 3, 2009)

slaps Tony hard, cause I think he likes that


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 3, 2009)

Slaps Barb for reasons only she knows!


----------



## BarbBBW (Sep 3, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Slaps Barb for reasons only she knows!



hehehe Erin you are BAD!!
SLaps Erin for teasing us with her big beautiful butt!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 3, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hehehe Erin you are BAD!!
> Slaps Erin for teasing us with her big beautiful butt!!


 
Slaps Barb for her dirty mind!:kiss2:


----------



## Skaster (Sep 3, 2009)

slaps EDA bc a) again it's been ages and b) it's the right kind of recreational action inbetween writing tech articles


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 3, 2009)

Slaps Skaster bc like he said it has been ages since the last time he slapped me..lol.. How ya feelin hon?


----------



## Skaster (Sep 3, 2009)

slaps back quickly to show it's getting better day by day 
Thanks for asking


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 3, 2009)

Slaps back to say that is wonderful! 
Glad you are healing well!


----------



## BarbBBW (Sep 3, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Slaps Barb for her dirty mind!:kiss2:



slaps Erin, cause she knows without my "dity mind" i wouldnt have one period!!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2009)

Slaps Barb for being absent from the NFL Thread :happy:


----------



## BarbBBW (Sep 3, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Slaps Barb for being absent from the NFL Thread :happy:



slaps Tony, cause he knows how "dangerous" the NFL thread can be for me hahaa
I will be there later to talk trash about how my BROWNS beat my hubbys team the BEARS
( ok, so we know thats not going to happen, but i can hope lol)


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2009)

Slaps Barb cuz I know how dangerous and cute she is - and if she made sure to send some of that distraction dust to McNabb and Vick for tonight's pre-season game.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 4, 2009)

Slaps Tony bc he is awesome!


----------



## Linda (Sep 4, 2009)

Slaps EDA because I am new here and obviously have been missing out on all of the fun.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 4, 2009)

Welcomes Linda with a Big Slap


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 4, 2009)

Slaps Tony bc he is just so fun to slap!


----------



## BarbBBW (Sep 4, 2009)

slaps EDA for making ME smile all morning!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 4, 2009)

Slaps Barb bc she is wonderful! She knows why too!:kiss2:


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 5, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Slaps Barb bc she is wonderful! She knows why too!:kiss2:



Slap Angel cuz I can!


----------



## Skaster (Sep 5, 2009)

slaps happyface83 to show her what this thread is all about


----------



## Linda (Sep 5, 2009)

Slaps Skaster because maybe, just maybe he needed a friendly reminder as well.


----------



## Isa (Sep 5, 2009)

Linda said:


> Slaps Skaster because maybe, just maybe he needed a friendly reminder as well.



Slaps Linda in thanks because her signature pic made me smile.


----------



## Skaster (Sep 8, 2009)

slaps Isa because she messed up her grammar test


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 8, 2009)

Gives Skaster _A Welcome Back Slap  :happy: _(good that he's feeling better) also making sure to catch him off guard


----------



## Linda (Sep 8, 2009)

Slaps Tony just because no one has been slapped in about 3 hours.


----------



## Skaster (Sep 10, 2009)

slaps Linda to get this thread back on the first page


----------



## BarbBBW (Sep 10, 2009)

slaps Skater, to make sure he is feeling better


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 10, 2009)

Slaps Barb to let her know I am there for her if she needs me! :kiss2:


----------



## Skaster (Sep 11, 2009)

slaps EDA to have her tell Barb that I'm feeling a lot better


----------



## Linda (Sep 11, 2009)

Slaps Skaster because I am up way too early...lol


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 11, 2009)

Slaps Linda for lovin life! Bc I am lovin life right now!


----------



## Linda (Sep 11, 2009)

Slaps EDA because she is loving life and I am tired.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 11, 2009)

Slaps Linda bc she is awesome and I love her Sig!


----------



## Linda (Sep 11, 2009)

Slaps EDA because it has become obvious that everyone else just likes watching us slap each other.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 11, 2009)

Slaps Linda to break this wonderful "EDA & Linda"  Slapfest :happy:


----------



## Linda (Sep 11, 2009)

Slaps Tony to make it a threesome.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 11, 2009)

Slaps Linda cuz that Idea makes me :happy: :happy:


----------



## Linda (Sep 11, 2009)

Slaps Tony again just for the heck of it then.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 11, 2009)

slaps Linda to see Tony smile..lol..


----------



## Isa (Sep 11, 2009)

Slaps EDA to get in on the fun.


----------



## Linda (Sep 12, 2009)

Slaps Isa to make is a foursome.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 13, 2009)

Slaps Linda so this Slapfest can get going :happy:


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 13, 2009)

Slaps Tony.... just cuz I have'nt slapped anyone in awhile!!
:bow:


----------



## Linda (Sep 13, 2009)

Slaps MzDeeZyre because its fun.


----------



## Isa (Sep 13, 2009)

Slaps Linda to spread the love around again.


----------



## Skaster (Sep 14, 2009)

slaps Isa to help her memorize Genglish vocabulary


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 14, 2009)

Slaps Skaster to say hello!


----------



## Skaster (Sep 14, 2009)

slaps EDA to remind her not to neglect her reading list


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 14, 2009)

Slaps Skaster, why would I ever do that..lol..


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 14, 2009)

Slaps EDA, because she is still beautiful as ever!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 14, 2009)

Slaps MzDee because so is she!! Thank You!


----------



## Linda (Sep 14, 2009)

Slaps EDA because there is just way too much slapping that goes on while I am slaving away at work.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 15, 2009)

Slaps Linda while she's away from her computer :happy:


----------



## Linda (Sep 15, 2009)

Slaps Tony to get the day started right.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Sep 15, 2009)

Slaps Linda cause I can!


----------



## Skaster (Sep 15, 2009)

slaps Cleofatra for having a naughty profile pic


----------



## Linda (Sep 15, 2009)

Slaps Skaster because I like it....a lot!


----------



## Isa (Sep 15, 2009)

Slaps Linda to start it all over again.


----------



## Skaster (Sep 17, 2009)

slaps Isa to stay in practice in case that Tony guy comes round again


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 17, 2009)

Slaps Skaster to get him to play some brass! (trumpet I believe it was?)


----------



## Isa (Sep 17, 2009)

Slaps Stan cause it's late (or early depending on how you look at it). 

Sending a co-slap to Skaster because the Brass playing Stan mentioned sounds interesting.


----------



## Skaster (Sep 17, 2009)

Achtung! Major slap coming up for Isa - and, breaking the rules, for Stan as well, because he asked for brass!  

... finally, I've started on the brass action - it's a Baritone. Tomorrow, I have a 40 sec. appearance in a gig of a local Ska-band. My very first time - I'm sooooo excited!


----------



## Isa (Sep 17, 2009)

Slaps Skaster because that link is so cool. (I only play instruments of the air variety)


----------



## Skaster (Sep 17, 2009)

slaps Isa, because she likes underground horn playing


----------



## Linda (Sep 17, 2009)

Slaps Skaster for so many reasons.
1. He shouted Achtung! and I immediately got to attention. 
2. To get him limbered up for his big appearance tonight. 
and
3. He is speaking of Underground Horn playing! 

haha


----------



## Skaster (Sep 18, 2009)

slaps Linda to get the "Replies"-count over 400


----------



## Linda (Sep 18, 2009)

Slaps Skaster because he forgot to tell us how his big apearance went.


----------



## Skaster (Sep 18, 2009)

slaps Linda because the gig is yet to come - in 8 hrs. from now

slaps self for not being more specific before


----------



## 1300 Class (Sep 18, 2009)

Slaps Skaster for not being as pissed as I am curently.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 18, 2009)

Gives a Welcome Slap Australian Lord


----------



## Linda (Sep 18, 2009)

Slaps Tony for not asking why Australian Lord was pissed. I am nosey.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 18, 2009)

Slaps Linda for being a cutie & nosey nosey :happy:

_A Good Slap will take care of any "Pissy" Moods Here_


----------



## Linda (Sep 18, 2009)

Slaps Tony as a sign of Thanks. :bow:


(in that case I'm pissy)


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 18, 2009)

Slapping "the Piss" right out of Linda :happy:


----------



## Skaster (Sep 18, 2009)

slaps Tony because this just had to happen


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 18, 2009)

Slaps Skaster while he's not looking  and for getting Australian Lord and Linda pissed off. :happy:


----------



## Linda (Sep 18, 2009)

Slaps Tony for Slapping Skaster because supposedly he made me pissy. haha


----------



## Skaster (Sep 19, 2009)

slaps Linda to vent some anger because the music thing didn't go too well


----------



## Linda (Sep 19, 2009)

SLaps Skaster because you should never slap in anger, only for the pleasure. 
Why? What happened?


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 19, 2009)

Slaps Linda cause she's in a good mood


----------



## Linda (Sep 19, 2009)

Slaps Tony because I am in one GREAT mood, you're right.


----------



## Skaster (Sep 20, 2009)

Slaps Linda to apologize for angry slapping!

Probably typical beginner's mistake. First I was nervous, which is quite explicable, but also the noise level was so high that I didn't hear myself as loud as usual and in a reflex to compensate I've over-blown (if that is the right word) many notes


----------



## Linda (Sep 20, 2009)

Slaps Skaster because next time will only be better. You can only be a beginner for so long.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 20, 2009)

Slaps Linda because she's getting better with each slap


----------



## Linda (Sep 20, 2009)

Slaps Tony while I jump up and down because my Packers lost and I won a bet. Woohoo!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 20, 2009)

Slaps Linda to remind her to post on the NFL Board


----------



## Linda (Sep 20, 2009)

Slaps Tony as a thank you...going to find it now.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 20, 2009)

Slaps Linda to see if she is still lovin life..


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 21, 2009)

Slaps EDA because she's not too busy to come play while she's away!!
:kiss2:


----------



## Skaster (Sep 21, 2009)

Slaps MzDeeZyre without being explicit why - in case there are minors reading along


----------



## Linda (Sep 21, 2009)

Slaps Skaster to get this Monday started out right.

PS...Yes EDA...still lovin life. This weather has been great!! It even makes NW Ohio bearable, believe it or not!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 21, 2009)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Slaps EDA because she's not too busy to come play while she's away!!
> :kiss2:


Will always have time to play while I am away! 

Slaps Linda to say hello and glad the weather is good for you too!


----------



## Linda (Sep 21, 2009)

Slaps Eda to ask if she had a good day. Rained here all day.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 22, 2009)

Slaps Linda to give the people who want to slap me an opportunity to slap me because sooo slappable!


----------



## MatthewB (Sep 22, 2009)

Slaps Piper-Marie because of her big, slappable belly! Ooh, squishy, too...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 23, 2009)

Linda said:


> Slaps Eda to ask if she had a good day. Rained here all day.


Yes I had an awesome day it was beautiful here. Sorry it was rainy for you. 



Famouslastwords said:


> Slaps Linda to give the people who want to slap me an opportunity to slap me because sooo slappable!


Aww I missed the chance to slap you!!! Daminit all to heck..lol..




MatthewB said:


> Slaps Piper-Marie because of her big, slappable belly! Ooh, squishy, too...


Slaps Matt for getting the chance to slap FLW!


----------



## Linda (Sep 23, 2009)

SLaps EDA to say Goodmorning!!


----------



## MatthewB (Sep 24, 2009)

Slaps *Linda* to say good-night!


----------



## Linda (Sep 24, 2009)

Slaps Matthew to say Good Morning.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 24, 2009)

Slaps Linda to say good afternoon!


----------



## Linda (Sep 24, 2009)

Slaps EDA because this four day weekend has turned into a three day weekend...got called into work for a bit...and I need some sympathy.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 24, 2009)

Slaps Linda to say sorry!!! That sucks!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 24, 2009)

Slaps EDA to gently remind her if she took any pics from her trip


----------



## Linda (Sep 25, 2009)

Slaps Tony to say Goodmorning and woohoo It's Friday!!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 25, 2009)

Slaps Linda to say TGIF!!!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Linda (Sep 28, 2009)

Slaps EDA because Monday is almost over and no one has been slapping lately.  Hey girl!!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 28, 2009)

Slaps Linda to remind her that the weekly slapfest has just begun :happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 28, 2009)

Linda said:


> Slaps EDA because Monday is almost over and no one has been slapping lately.  Hey girl!!


Hey How was your weekend?

Slaps Tony to start my week off right!


----------



## Linda (Sep 28, 2009)

Slaps EDA...for grins. 
My weekend was fun. Went to a safari park.
How was yours??


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 28, 2009)

Linda said:


> Slaps EDA...for grins.
> My weekend was fun. Went to a safari park.
> How was yours??


Slaps Linda to say my weekend was fun!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 7, 2009)

Slaps EDA for not giving us details about her fun weekend :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 8, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Slaps EDA for not giving us details about her fun weekend :happy:



Slaps Tony before going off on my date for tonight...woo hoo!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Oct 8, 2009)

Slaps littlefairywren for not coming straight back and giving us the dish.

Also gives Katorade and Tracijo an opportunity to slap me if they're up and quick.


----------



## Skaster (Oct 8, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> ... Also gives Katorade and Tracijo an opportunity to slap me if they're up and quick.



Slaps FLW because apparently Katorade and Tracijo have missed their chance


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 8, 2009)

Stealth Slap to Skaster :happy:


----------



## Linda (Oct 8, 2009)

Slaps Tony because I kind of missed the slap board this week.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 8, 2009)

Slaps Linda to say hello and I had a good date btw! Woo hoo


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 8, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Slaps Linda to say hello and I had a good date btw! Woo hoo



Slaps LFW for not telling more details


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 8, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> Slaps LFW for not telling more details



Slaps Inhibited good morning.....he has very soft lips!


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 8, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Slaps Inhibited good morning.....he has very soft lips!



lol goodmorning

Slaps LFW for being smart enough to find a guy in Sydney to take her out on a date.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 8, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> lol goodmorning
> 
> Slaps LFW for being smart enough to find a guy in Sydney to take her out on a date.



Slaps Inhibited....just because I had no idea how much fun it was to virtual slap someone


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 8, 2009)

_Slaps littlefairywren for having too much fun... there is no "fun" in virtual slapping _


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 8, 2009)

Slaps TonyNYC HI!!!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 8, 2009)

Welcomes BrownEyedChica with a Hug and a Slap :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 8, 2009)

Slaps Tony for only giving me a slap and no hug!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 9, 2009)

Slaps Littlefairywren with a hug since Tony didn't.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 9, 2009)

Slaps BEC to see how she is doing?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 9, 2009)

SLAPS EDA to answer good and ask how are things in her neck of the woods.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 9, 2009)

Slaps BEC to tell her they are fantastic! I have a wonderful man and beautiful weather can't complain!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 9, 2009)

Slaps EDA because I'm glad that she's having a good time!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 9, 2009)

slaps BEC to say thank you!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 9, 2009)

Slaps EDA cause she's not complaining and also to inquire if they will be at the NJ BAsh next week


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 9, 2009)

Slaps Tony good morning and because I am still enjoying virtual slapping!!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 9, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Slaps EDA cause she's not complaining and also to inquire if they will be at the NJ BAsh next week


I have nothing to complain about.  I don't think we will be making it we haven't talked about it plus we leave that next week to go down to fl to get my stuff.



littlefairywren said:


> Slaps Tony good morning and because I am still enjoying virtual slapping!!!


Slaps LFW Good Morning


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 9, 2009)

Slaps EDA, I am feeling very slap happy


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 12, 2009)

Slaps LFW to say Hello!!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2009)

slaps BrownEyedChica because i thought i saw a fly on ya. :blush: :doh:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 12, 2009)

Slaps swamptoad to ask where??? lol


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2009)

on your shoulder???  




slaps again. KILLED IT! :bow:



ewwwww. it was a ginormous fly.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 12, 2009)

Slaps ST to say wait I thought you liked Flies aren't you a toad?? LOL Hi!


----------



## Isa (Oct 12, 2009)

Slaps EDA for making me laugh. (poor swamptoadie)


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 12, 2009)

Slaps Isa to say glad I could make ya laugh!:bow:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 12, 2009)

Slaps EDA hello!!!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Slaps ST to say wait I thought you liked Flies aren't you a toad?? LOL Hi!



It would have given me indigestion. Too ginormous. 

Hi back atcha! :happy:


slaps BrownEyedChica again gently and stuff .. no reason to think of ... :doh:


----------



## Tanuki (Oct 12, 2009)

*slaps swamptoad for writing u&#653;op &#477;p&#305;sdn and confusing me!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 12, 2009)

Slaps T-Bear because I never got to slap you before....woo hoo!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 12, 2009)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Slaps EDA hello!!!!!


Hello my Dear how are you?



swamptoad said:


> It would have given me indigestion. Too ginormous.
> 
> Hi back atcha! :happy:
> 
> ...


Ok I understand then.  LOL How are ya?



T-Bear said:


> *slaps swamptoad for writing u&#653;op &#477;p&#305;sdn and confusing me!


That is too cool!



littlefairywren said:


> Slaps T-Bear because I never got to slap you before....woo hoo!


Slaps LFW To say Hello!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 13, 2009)

Slaps EDA to tell her I'm doing good.. and you?


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 13, 2009)

Slaps BEC goodmorning, just because I can


----------



## Tanuki (Oct 13, 2009)

Slaps littlefairywren to get her back for the earlier slap... and also just to say hello! hehe


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 13, 2009)

Slaps T-Bear & says "hello"


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Oct 13, 2009)

Slaps Tony..... Cuz I'm gunna see him soon!!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 13, 2009)

Slaps MDZ because she hearts cupcakes and I want one!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 14, 2009)

Slaps BEC hello again, because I just really need to slap something lol


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 22, 2009)

Slaps Kimberly to remind her to post more pics please


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 22, 2009)

Slaps Tony good morning! Maybe


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 22, 2009)

Gives Kimberly a "Good Evening Slap"


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Oct 22, 2009)

Hugs Tony and gives him a quick slap.... 

Long time no see!!


----------



## Skaster (Oct 23, 2009)

Slaps Lissa because it's been quite a while


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 23, 2009)

Slaps Skaster for the first time


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 23, 2009)

Gives Kimberly a Good Morning Slap :happy:


----------



## Linda (Oct 23, 2009)

Slaps Tony because it's Friday. Wooohooo!!! Hey there...


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 23, 2009)

Gives Linda a Big Hug and a Hello Slap to bring in the Weekend


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 23, 2009)

Slaps Tony a groggy Goodmorning


----------



## Isa (Oct 29, 2009)

Slaps littlefairywren to pump some life back into the thread.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 29, 2009)

Slaps Isa....what a good idea


----------



## Linda (Oct 30, 2009)

Slaps LFW....Happy Friday Girl!!!


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 30, 2009)

Linda said:


> Slaps LFW....Happy Friday Girl!!!



Slaps Linda so i can post on this thread for the first time


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 30, 2009)

Slaps Inhibited hello, it is almost the morning


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 30, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Slaps Inhibited hello, it is almost the morning



Slaps LFW - lol i know i need to move to Brisbane so i don't have to chat to friends online...


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 30, 2009)

Slaps Inhibited...what the heck is wrong with Sydney  At least we don't melt during the summer


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 31, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Slaps Inhibited...what the heck is wrong with Sydney  At least we don't melt during the summer



lol Slaps LFW - Today is a beautiful day enjoyed the sunshine


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 10, 2009)

Slaps Inhibited for having a quirky sense of humour


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 13, 2009)

Slaps LFW "Happy Friday" :happy:


----------



## BarbBBW (Nov 13, 2009)

slaps Tony cause I have missed him


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 13, 2009)

Slaps Barb for being so Ghetto Fabulous


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 13, 2009)

Slaps Inhibited....afternoon girl!!!


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 13, 2009)

Slaps LFW - as it is a beautiful sunny afternoon


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 14, 2009)

Slaps Inhibited to say hello!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 14, 2009)

Gives a Big Welcome Slap to BrownEyedChica


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 14, 2009)

Slaps Tony a thank you.


----------



## Isa (Nov 15, 2009)

Slaps a Tejas howdy to BEC.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 15, 2009)

Slaps Isa hello from over here


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 15, 2009)

Slaps LFW Hello!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 16, 2009)

Slaps BEC cuz she's fluffy and cute


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 16, 2009)

Slaps Tony for having a cute signature.. Doughboy gets ripped, LOL.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 16, 2009)

Slaps BEC because I always wanted brown eyes


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 24, 2009)

Gives a Big Happy Hello Slap to LFW


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Nov 24, 2009)

Slaps Tony as a thank you for reviving the thread


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 26, 2009)

*T*hanks.. the world of DIMS needs more slaps. Gotta wake folks up...

Gives A Gentle Slap and A Big Thanksgiving Hug to BrownEyedChica :happy:


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *T*hanks.. the world of DIMS needs more slaps. Gotta wake folks up...
> 
> Gives A Gentle Slap and A Big Thanksgiving Hug to BrownEyedChica :happy:



Slaps Tony for waking me up


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 26, 2009)

Slaps Inhibited, to say happy Friday


----------



## Linda (Dec 3, 2009)

Slaps LFW...Hope you've had a good week.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Slaps Linda- Hope you had a *Better* Week :happy:


----------



## Linda (Dec 4, 2009)

Slaps Tony with meaning.......I hope you had the bestest week ever.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcomes Linda with the 1st slap of 2010 :happy:


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Feb 18, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Welcomes Linda with the 1st slap of 2010 :happy:



Hmmmm.... Can I get in on tome of this slappin'?? LOL!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 18, 2010)

Slaps Viv a welcome, to the slap happy slapper thread


----------



## Linda (Feb 19, 2010)

Slaps LFW to start the day right.  lol


----------



## Tracy (Feb 19, 2010)

Slaps Linda because I have nothing better to do!


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 20, 2010)

Saturday Slap for Tracy :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 20, 2010)

A morning slap for Tony....to wake myself up


----------



## Linda (Feb 20, 2010)

Slaps LFW just in case she wasnt awake all the way yet.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 21, 2010)

Slaps Linda for slapping Kimberly. Nobody does that to her.


----------



## Linda (Feb 21, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Slaps Linda for slapping Kimberly. Nobody does that to her.



 Slaps Weirdo because no one tells me what to do. haha


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 21, 2010)

Slaps Linda back because she is not respecting my AUTHORITAH!!!


----------



## Linda (Feb 21, 2010)

Slaps Weirdo because he seems to want some more.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 21, 2010)

Slaps Linda because she has incurred my wrath. RAWR!!


----------



## Linda (Feb 21, 2010)

Slaps weirdo because I can keep this up all evening. lol


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 21, 2010)

Sunday Slap for Linda


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 21, 2010)

Slaps Tony, because Linda and Eric made me laugh


----------



## Linda (Feb 21, 2010)

Slaps LFW because Eric isn't around anymore. So I have to get my slaps elsewhere.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL, slaps Linda....bring it


----------



## Linda (Feb 21, 2010)

Slaps LFW......I love when you ask for it.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 21, 2010)

Hahaha, slaps Linda......ooh behave


----------



## Linda (Feb 21, 2010)

Slaps LFW because I know you really dont mean that. lol


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 21, 2010)

Slaps Linda because she is right....


----------



## Linda (Feb 21, 2010)

Slaps LFW because..... I knew it!!


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 1, 2010)

Slaps Linda for knowing too much!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 1, 2010)

Slaps Tony, because I am in a very good mood


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 1, 2010)

Slaps Linda cause she's in a good mood- :happy:


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 2, 2010)

Slaps Tony five cos its been a while since he has done so. XD


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 2, 2010)

Gives T-Bear a Big Welcome & Hello Slap :happy:


----------



## odd-socks (Mar 2, 2010)

Slaps Tony to let him know that I've joined. Hello.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 2, 2010)

Slaps odd-socks a welcome hello, and extends a further slap to Tony for getting my name wrong...hmmph!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Mar 4, 2010)

Slaps LFW hello!!!


----------



## PhatChk (Mar 5, 2010)

Slaps Browneyechica because she is soo cute!


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 5, 2010)

Slaps PhatChk for the first time ever...all good things, come to those who wait :happy: And because she is just gorgeous (and I still want your lips)!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 13, 2010)

Slaps LFW because I missed her so!


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 13, 2010)

Slaps FLW because she has been missed too! It's not the same around this place without you!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, here's a slap (but then a hug) for all of ya'll just because!


----------



## deanbpm (Mar 13, 2010)

Slaps Fat.n.sassy because he did not post before her so missed out on the hug.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Mar 13, 2010)

deanbpm said:


> Slaps Fat.n.sassy because he did not post before her so missed out on the hug.



I'll hug you...just promise to slap me again! Woo hoo!! :blush:


----------

